
Apache Unomi: The Open Source Customer Data Platform - based2
http://unomi.incubator.apache.org/
======
xrd
I wish these kind of projects started with practical and real world
applications rather than mumbo jumbo.

This paragraph, for example:

"Each organization is unique and will always have specific needs, this is why
Apache Unomi has been designed to be extended and to ease the integration of
external data. The embedded features such as segmentation, scoring and built-
in privacy will be appreciated by business users while horizontal scalability
and open source positioning will be loved by developers and architects."

Is there a piece of software that was designed not to be extended, for
example?

Why not say things like: securely pulls data from your email (Gmail or
Outlook) and gives you easy access in a searchable web interface.

Maybe that's what this thing does but I can't tell.

Rails was/is such a huge success as an open source project because they used
real benefits that made sense to humans (both developers and entrepreneurs).

